# القمص بولس باسيلى يرد على هرطقات المختل إسلاميا الشيخ الشعراوى



## اثناسيوس الرسول (7 أغسطس 2008)

*القمص بولس باسيلى يرد على هرطقات المختل إسلاميا الشيخ الشعراوى*
*ولقد تعرض القمص بولس باسيلى للسجن بسبب رده على هرطقة الشعراواى الذى كان يتمتع بدعم الحكومة وتأييدها*
ردود على الشعراوي - جزء1



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء2



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء3



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء4



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء5



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء6



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء7



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء8



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء9



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء10


​

ردود على الشعراوي - جزء11



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء12



ردود على الشعراوي - جزء13






( اضغط باليمين save targetليتم الحفظ على جهازك)
نرجو من الله القدير أن يستخدم هذا الموضوع لمجده وأن يكون سبب بركة لكل من يبحث عن الحق بعقله وفكره وقلبه 
الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم 
صلوا لاجل ضعفى​


----------

